# [SOLVED] New System Build



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey all, 

I am currently looking to build a new system and am welcome to comments and suggestions. This is what im looking at:

Mobo: ASUS P8Z77-V Deluxe
CPU: Intel Core i7 3770
RAM: 16GB (2x8GB) G.Skill 1600MHz Ripjaws
Vid Card: ASUS GTX670 DirectCU II Top edition
CPU Cooler: Cooler Maste V8
PSU: Thermaltake Toughpower XT 875W
SDD: OCZ Agility 4 256GB
Optical Drive: ASUS DVD Burner
Windows 7 Home premium 64-bit.

Once again, I am open to thoughts and suggestions.

Cheers


----------



## Held213 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: New System Build*

This machine is for gaming only?



> CPU: Intel Core i7 3770


If you like to overlock, you should pick the "K" version. Otherwise you can safe some money by taking a board with H77 chipset. If its just a gaming machine you can safe another bunch of money by taking a i5 3570(K). The i7 gives you nearly no advantage in games, but cost a lot more.



> RAM: 16GB (2x8GB) G.Skill 1600MHz Ripjaws


Be careful with the high heatspreaders, you might get in trouble with huge CPU-coolers. Choose RAM with low or no "heatspreaders".



> CPU Cooler: Cooler Maste V8


I think its quite expensive, there are other CPU-coolers on the market that offer similar cooling for a cheaper price. Thermalright HR-02 or Scythe Mugen 3 available in your shop?



> PSU: Thermaltake Toughpower XT 875W


If you do not plan any overclocking you are already fine with 400-450W, pick a 500W model to be absolutely on the safe side.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New System Build*

2x4GB of RAM is more than plenty.
The Toughpower XT is not a terrible PSU but a better quality unit (SeaSonic or XFX for top quality) would be a better option.
500W is the minimum suggested power by the chipset manufacturer so you need to add 30% to that for insured sufficient power over time to protect your substantial investment.
650W is plenty for the GTX 670.
SSD's are not a good value yet and offer little more than faster boot times.
If no OC will be applied, the OEM heatsink/fan will be fine and will eliminate any worries about RAM clearance.


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for your input, will definitely take it all on board. I'll prob stick with the motherboard tho, it has everything I want and doesn't have the stuff I don't want (dvi/VGA ports, ps/2 port) I just like the CPU cooler cos it just looks cool. Thanks heaps guys.


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

And yes is mainly for gaming


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New System Build*

With everything that Tyree said, it looks like a go!

Post your final build one more time just so we can check it over.


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Am now looking to go with core i5 3570, g.skill 8gb (2x4gb) 2133mhz rip jaws and corsair xt 650m psu.


----------



## Held213 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: New System Build*

Ivy Bridge CPU only have a 1600 Mhz memory controller, 2133 Mhz doesn't boost your system. If there is a different in price, take DDR3-1600.


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Cheers, will def take the 1600. Yeah about $20 difference


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New System Build*

@ Held213
Good catch on the RAM. Anything over 1600MHz is pretty much a waste.


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok, products I'm pretty certain of:
Mobo: ASUS P8Z77-V Deluxe,
CPU: intel core i5 3570,
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master V8 (cos it looks cool),
RAM: either corsair or g.skill ripjaws 2x4GB 1600mhz,
Optical: DVD burner, non brand specific ATM,
HDD: ocz agility 4 256GB
OS: Windows 7 Home 64-bit

Just unsure of the following;
Video card: toss up between (both ASUS)
Gtx 670 directcu II Top edition; or
Gtx 680,

Power supply: ( both 650W & modular)
Corsair TX650M; or
OCZ ZT650W.

Once again, I always value your input.


----------



## Held213 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: New System Build*

CPU: "K" or "non K"? If you don't plan to overclock, you can go with a H77 board and save some money. Otherwise you should keep the Z77 board and pick a 3570K.

SSD: There are a lot of complainings about OCZs SSD quality. And in fact, they did false memory chip revealing in the past (34 nm vs. 25 nm). I would recommend to pick a Samsung 830 or Crucial m4.

Video card: In my opinion, you should pick the GTX 670. You pay a lot more for the 680 but it offers only disproportional more speed for the money. And if you come to the point where the 670 comes to its limit, the 680 wouldn't turn it around overall.
I would save the money and do the next upgrade a little bit earlier. With the money you will save now, you have already a part of the needed money for the next GPU.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New System Build*

PSU- between those two, definitely the Corsair. 
If no OC is applied, rather pointless with any new CPU's, the OEM heatsink/fan is fine.
Again, SSD's are not a good value at this time but your money-your choice.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: New System Build*

I agree with Held on the SSD's, Samsung are currently the leaders of flash NAND memory, I have a Samsung 840 128GB SSD myself and I notice the difference between my last SSD.

SSD's are currently still quite expensive but if you want to keep your OS responsive and get fast boot times and have the money to do so, then i cant say don't do it. I love my SSD to be fair and it plays WOW beautifully.


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok, updating...

Keeping the motherboard cos I really like it,
Same same with the cooler, keeping the v8 cos it looks cool lol,
And opting for a seagate 500gb HDD for the OS
and going for the corsair tx650m


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New System Build*



> Same same with the cooler, keeping the v8 cos it looks cool lol,


It does doen't it? :grin:



> and going for the corsair tx650m


Is Corsair your only option? XFX and SeaSonic are top tier when it comes with PSUs.


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Well corsair wasn't my only choice, was more out of ease of comparison as not all stores I looked at stock seasonic or xfx


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New System Build*

If you can't find XFX or SeaSonic then Corsair is the next best.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: New System Build*

The Corsair TX series still carry the same 5 year warranty as XFX and SeaSonic so they are still a good choice.


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey guys, placing an order this weekend, just thought I'd double check my specs before I go through. 

Mobo: ASUS P8Z77-v deluxe. Yes I know I'm not over clocking so can go with the h77, but am fond of the back panel not containing VGA and DVI ports as well as not having a ps/2 port.

CPU: Intel core i5 3570 ivy bridge.

CPU Cooler: Cooler Master V8. Yes I know once again not needed as not over clocking but I do like the look of it and have been eying it off dormant months now.

RAM: 8GB (2x 4GB) 1600MHz, either corsair or g.skill ripjaws.

PSU: Seasonic M12II 650W modular.

Video: ASUS GTX 670 DirectCU II Top edition

HDD: Toshiba 500GB 7200 rpm. I chose this one over the seagate as this has a 3yr warranty as opposed to seagates 1yr, unless there are better reasons to go with either one.

OS: Windows 7 home premium 64-bit.

Once again I have appreciated all your input and have made some changes based on your recommendations


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New System Build*

Looks good.


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Sweet, thanks heaps for all your input I really appreciate your advice. 

Cheers to all who gave their assistance


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Unfortunately I couldn't get the seasonic, so ended up with the corsair hx 650 v2 which was gold rated and with 7yr guarantee and $10 cheaper. When mobo and vid card come in (had to be ordered in) will try and swap the CPU over for the i5 3570k. Will close this thread off in a couple of weeks after I get everything in and assemble. Will post some pics of everything complete later on


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New System Build*

That will work.


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Cheers. 


Appreciate your assistance Ty, thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New System Build*

You're welcome and best of luck.


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey all,

I need someone's technical opinion. I have ordered the ASUS GTX 670 DirectCU II Top Edition but it's on back order with a wait of up to 2 weeks. Is it worth waiting for it and is there much of a difference between the OC'd Top Edition or go with the regular ASUS GTX 670 DirectCU II?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New System Build*

I doubt there is any significant difference. Look over the specs of both models.


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

The only significant difference is the top has been factory oc'd from 915 (980) to 1058 (1137). Other than that I believe they are virtually identical. Although, I have been reading reports that the top edition has been having some stability issues.


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Well bought the ASUS GTX 670 DirectCU II standard, will get tomorrow with some vanity lights and build will be complete  will post pics in the build section


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New System Build*

I would say you made the right choice and best of luck.


----------

